# Does "Setting a Destination" ever work for you?



## ARNK (Feb 20, 2017)

The Uber app gets a correct match about 80 to 85% of the time, but the Lyft app basically stops functioning when I set the destination (to say the airport). So not only does it never find a match, I don't even get pings.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Try a less distant destination. Also, if there isn't a pax going on your route at that time or very close to when you put it in, it won't match.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Works for me. I mostly use it for airport runs in the morning


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

With Lyft I get airport runs with the DF, but you have to pick times and locations where airport runs are likely, and it is often at busier times, so there is a trade off.

Also, The Lyft DF will give you anything that is remotely in the direction of the airport, no matter how short. So for example, if you go north of downtown during morning rush, and your airport is south of downtown, you are far more likely to get a downtown commuter than an airport run. 

Sometimes there are hints on the offer screen about destination, low rated riders rarely go to the airport here for example, but most of the time it is a crapshoot. You can cancel when you don't see bags, but you will get deactivated pretty quickly if you make a habit of it, much faster than Uber.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

Using DF for airport runs and the like is another reason I think Lyft is changing their policy with the DF uses (can turn on 6 times a day here, regardless if it catches anything).

I have also learned to not sell myself short when and if I use the DF like this, and always do DF destinations beyond my original target, ends up with better results and also seems to have higher chance of hitting some for the destination I wanted in the first place (and doesn't auto log you out after the drop off at your intended destination)


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> Works for me. I mostly use it for airport runs in the morning


I use it for airport runs too, but I set destination about 20 miles south of the airport, that way I drop off @ airport then drive back north, destination filter will often get me a second AP run, but when you set it to airport it will expire @ airport, two birds, one stone.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Destination filter work great for me until today. Now is telling me that because I used it 3 times, I cannot use it again till tomorrow.

The problem is that I did not use it three times. It timed me out three times while I was waiting for a ping to come through for the airport.

The destination filter only stays active for 15 to 20 minutes. If it does not find a ride for you it logs you out.

Lyft thinks drivers are so desperate that we will drive anywhere the company wants us to go. They forget that we are not employees, we are independent contractors.

As an independent contractor, I am done driving for Lyft today.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Works for me.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Can anyone confirm this? 

If you obtain a ride while in Destination Filter mode, and you're using the NEW Lyft Driver app.. once you accept the ride request, you can no longer see the passenger information in the Lyft app, until you drop him/her off? 

The only thing you can see are the Google or Waze app..giving you directions. If you tap the Lyft app while on your way to the passenger, or while the passenger is in your car, the Lyft app opens in Passenger Mode. You press the "Driver" button, and it goes right back to Passenger mode.

I never had this problem until Lyft forced me to download the new Driver app this week.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ARNK said:


> The Uber app gets a correct match about 80 to 85% of the time, but the Lyft app basically stops functioning when I set the destination (to say the airport). So not only does it never find a match, I don't even get pings.


Lyft never works for me. Period.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

LYFT sucks....and it shuts down after like 15 minutes. UBER works really well. Also, even if your trip is only a short way toward your destination, it allows you to keep it on until you get there as long as you don't go offline. It will only count toward 1 destination trip.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Yep, all the time. And I also use it to avoid ridiculous requests in periods of rising PT, then turn if off when the PT gets high enough. Also, if it gives you a short ride towards your destination it will not count as a DF ride and DF will remain on, allowing other destination direction riders to que up before your drop off.

Just had serial DF rides happen this morning with one destination input (though the 2nd ride was not assigned before drop). 50% PT DF ride 1/2 way to my destination, dropped, waited <10 minutes, got another 50% PT ride to my destination, which was the airport.

[Update] I was wrong about short rides not counting. I had three DF rides today, only one was actually to the airport destination I had selected, and one was a minimum fare. My DF option was deactivated for the remainder of the day because I had filled my 3 ride limit, so I promptly went home. This is actually progress, last time they deactivated me after 2 DF rides, but support assured me it was three, because it was in their keyword based template bot response. (I think the bot test is over for now, it was laughably bad, even by Lyft's low standards.)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It has worked on Uber but never on Lyft.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Works for me on Lyft when it's either SUPER busy, or in queue at airport, again generally only when its very busy.

Then it works very well, 50% of the time I get pinpoint precision to far away locations.. Or else no match at all. Hit or miss but when it hits it works almost creepy good.

Only ever had about 6 trips in last 3000 trips but only tried it when busy recently. It never has worked in the past though.. Can't say if it has improved, but more likely I probably never bothered to try it when it was SUPER busy.. As I am usually too busy to think about it then.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Lyft's destination filter never worked for me. Uber's, yes. Once.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

For years that I have been driving it never worked. This month in August, I got to rides off of it. Both rides got me about 25% of the way home. The rest I had to deadmile, but I did appreciate the little bit of help on the ride home. Paid for gas.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

DidIDoThat said:


> Using DF for airport runs and the like is another reason I think Lyft is changing their policy with the DF uses (can turn on 6 times a day here, regardless if it catches anything).
> 
> I have also learned to not sell myself short when and if I use the DF like this, and always do DF destinations beyond my original target, ends up with better results and also seems to have higher chance of hitting some for the destination I wanted in the first place (and doesn't auto log you out after the drop off at your intended destination)


Due to Uber doing a great job with their Destination Filter, right from its introduction last year, Lyft has been working hard in recent months to get us more rides when we have the Destination Filter on. 90% of my rides are now Destination Filter rides to Ohare airport (Chicago). On average, it's a 15 mile trip, which takes approx. 20 minutes, that yields $25 in commission and almost always a good tip.

Competition is GOOD. Lyft has also tried to be more Uber-Like, by allowing 6 D.F. rides a day, instead of 3. The new "Destination Mode" page from Lyft Support is worth reading, if you haven't read it in recent weeks. LINK: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213586028-How-to-use-destination-mode


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ARNK said:


> The Uber app gets a correct match about 80 to 85% of the time, but the Lyft app basically stops functioning when I set the destination (to say the airport). So not only does it never find a match, I don't even get pings.


Uber destination filter work about 10 percent of the time.Uber don't care you can have that destination and they will send you in the opposite direction.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> If you obtain a ride while in Destination Filter mode, and you're using the NEW Lyft Driver app.. once you accept the ride request, you can no longer see the passenger information in the Lyft app, until you drop him/her off?
> 
> ...


Same... just a Glitch. You can still click out and go over manually, the floating ball just doesnt work.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Old LyftDF was the bees knees, probably have 1000+ DF rides by now and was my sole reason for still doing lyft and integral to all my strategies.... it was a gamechanger.

New DF sucks donkey balls, it is a worse low blow than rate cuts, PDB throttling and bonus prevention antics, surge toggled off zones, stealth timeouts, zendesk replacing lyft support, lyft text messages, lyft passive aggressive "updates", lyft driver app nonsense, and the mockery that is lyft hub ALL PUT TOGETHER....then again, it seems either they reverted it last saturday night or I found a critical weakness.

Still, if a properly WORKING 6-attempt-short-timeout model DF is introduced and replaces the old one for good, i will ragequit lyft and curse it forever at every corner to anyone willing to listen.

Seriously, I can forgive a lot ---- but NOT the 6DF version that was in play from ~August 5 to ~ August 19....... ***UNFORGIVABLE***


PS and git yer bailout pings offa my "DF matches". Thats bait and switch fraud plain and simple


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

As of today, you have 6 destination filters with uber.


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

But does it still work the same. In that do you use up one of the 6 of you Do NOT gay a ride?


----------

